

[Show HN] Please review our Employee Performance Management Tool - NinjaHR - bharani_m
http://www.ninjahr.com/?utm_source= posts&utm_medium=posts&utm_campaign=ycombinator

======
jainmohit27
We want to give you guys a sneak peak on the Employee Performance Management
tool we have been working on for the past few months. Please checkout the site
- <http://www.NinjaHr.com> using the demo accounts below (provided to help you
save time). The password for all the accounts is "password" (without the
quotes obviously)

Company Owner - admin@demo.com

Team Manager - manager@demo.com

Employees - user1@demo.com, user2@demo.com, user3@demo.com

We would really appreciate your questions, suggestions and feedback. You can
also drop an email to support@ninjahr.com

P.S. - If you are facing issues with managing your teams performance then feel
free to signup and turn your employees to ninjas.

